

Frank Zappa Explains the Decline of the Music Industry - spicyxtreme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KZazEM8cgt0

======
danieldk
The guy was revolutionary on many fronts. He proposed digital music
distribution via subscription services decades ago:

<http://www.zappa.com/whatsnew/news/FZ-Proposal/index.html>

~~~
hugoroy
In the last paragraph, that sentence isn't in the book I have: "We require a
LARGE quantity of money and the services of a team of _mega-hackers_ to write
the software for this system"

------
tptacek
I like watching Zappa talk and all, but really, cigar-chomping record execs &
their musical taste, and a 2 minute rant about the PMRC? Neither of these
things matter at all anymore, to anyone.

I flagged this.

~~~
the-cakeboss
I tend to agree. I love Zappa and the Mothers, but it seems as though anything
and everything decrying the state of the music industry is fair game on HN
now. I mean, is it really news to anyone that these companies are more
interested in profits than they are in furthering an art form?

~~~
tptacek
Sure, and past that: this had to have been recorded in the 80's, right? Back
when there _were_ cigar-chomping execs with their feet on the desks, and when
the PMRC was a force to be reckoned with (or at least to write Dead Kennedys
songs about).

